# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Χειμώνας...

## Mακης.

Παιδια μια ερωτηση...σε λιγο καιρο,βαρια κανα μηνα ο υδραργυρος θα φτασει κατω απο τους 10 βαθμους....θα υπαρξει προβλημα αν παραμεινει το κλουβι στο μπαλκονι ή πρεπει να το εχω πλεον σε εσωτερικο χωρο για ολο το χειμωνα?

----------


## lagreco69

Στην Θεσσαλλονικη φυσαει και ο Βαρδαρης! Μακη μεσα καλυτερα,  :Sick0026:  βρες ενα ψηλο καθαρο σημειο που να υπαρχει καθημερινος φρεσκος αερας και επισης ησυχια! για να μπορει να κοιτατε το βραδυ και βαλε το εκει. το μπανιο και η κουζινα ειναι μη ακαταλληλοι χωροι.

----------


## geog87

με συζητησεις που εκανα προσφατα με τον Δημητρη jk21 γιατι και εγω ψαχνομαι για κατι εξωτερικο για ολο το χειμωνα...αν τα προστατευσεις απο τον αερα και με πιο ενισχυμενη διατροφη και ισως με καποιο ναυλον για σκεπασμα το βραδυ δεν θα εχεις καποιο προβλημα!!!τωρα αν καποιες μερες εχει υπερβολικο κρυο βαλτα μεσα καλου κακου!

----------


## ninos

Εγω τα εχω παντα εξω τα πουλακια.Το χειμωνα προστατευμενα με ναυλον. Τι βαθμους εχει συνηθως στην θεσσαλονικη ;

----------


## PAIANAS

Αν σταδιακά ο οργανισμός του πουλιού έχει συνηθίσει τη μεταβολή της θερμοκρασίας,μπορεί άνετα να ανταπεξέλθει(και μάλιστα γίνεται και πιο δυνατός).
Μακριά όμως από ρεύματα και κατηγορηματικά όχι στο μέσα-έξω .

----------


## jk21

το προβλημα το χειμωνα ειναι τα ψυχρα ρευματα αερα και οχι τοσο η θερμοκρασια .τα πουλια του Βασιλη (xxx ) ειχανε επιβιωσει με αρνητικες θερμοκρασιες και χιονι μια χαρα στη λαρισα .χρειαζεται προστασια με ναυλον ή αλλο μονωτικο που δεν κινδινευει να παρασυρθει απο τον ανεμο .αν γινει και εξουδετερωθει η δυναμη του βαρδαρη ,ενω παραλληλα σε θερμοκρασιες κατω των 4 βαθμων εχεις υπερεπαρκεια σπορων και ειδικα λιπαρων ,μην ανησυχεις .σε θερμοκρασιες κοντα στο μηδεν εχω και εγω εμπειρια απο αθηνα και μαλιστα σε ταρατσα .ο Γιωργος εχει δει την κατασκευη απο κοντα .εχω σταθερο πρασινο διχτυ σκιαστρο παντου περιμετρικα και το χειμωνα με βιδωμενες λαμες (σκεψου κατι σαν <<επιπεδες >> ..γωνιες ) κρατω μονιμα στερεωμενο ναυλον χοντρο εξωθεν του σκιαστρου

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Κατα την γνωμη μου τα πουλακια πρεπει να ειναι εξω.Εχω δει κλουβακια σε μπαλκονι με τις ποτιστρες κάτασπρες απο το χιονι και ολα να ειναι μια χαρα.

Μακρυα απο ρευματα οπως αναφερθηκε απο τον Νίκο...και δεν θα υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## Mακης.

Η θερμοκρασια ειναι....τι να πω....απο 2 βαθμους μεχρι 10 θα ειναι στην καρδια του χειμωνα...καποια στιγμη ισως πεσει και κατω απο το 0....οποτε...ενα ναυλον γυρω απο το κλουβι για να μην τον χτυπαει ο αερας

----------


## PAIANAS

Τα πουλιά δεν καταλαβαίνουν (αν είναι μαθημένα ) από κρύο.
Μάλιστα με κοντά στους 0 βαθμούς και κάνουν μπάνιο στην κλούβα σα να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα .

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εγώ πάλι τι να πω ??? Μόλις επέστρεψα από την δουλειά υπό καταρρακτώδης βροχή..... η Καρδερίνες μου ήταν στην υπαίθρια κλούβα έξω και απολάμβαναν ?? την βροχή !!! Πέρα από το γνωστό τίναγμα σε κεφάλι & φτερά , δεν είδα κάτι άλλο !! 
Τα καναρίνια ήταν όλα μέσα, σαν να μην συνέβαινε τίποτα !!!  *  :Confused0013:

----------


## jk21

ειναι τα ενστικτα που νομιζουν ή θελουν να νομιζουν καποιοι οτι φευγουν .. οπως καταβρεχονται στη φυση και δεν μασανε .. ετσι και εδω ... υποθετω βεβαια οτι η βροχη δεν μπαινει με την ιδια ορμη γιατι θα ειχαν γινει παπια ...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*κι' όμως.... στο μέρος που ήταν δεν υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο πέρα από το διπλό πλέγμα.... !!!! Με δίχτυ σκίασης έχω καλυμμένο το 1/3 !!!   *

----------


## xXx

μέχρι -10, που εγώ το βίωσα στη Λάρισα, δεν έχασα ούτεπουλί στη βεράντα...αρκεί να μην τα χτυπάει ρεύμα ... στο κρύο αντέχουν πολύ

----------


## Harisagr

Απο προσωπική εμπειρία μπορώ να σας πω ότι το ένα μου καναρίνι δεν έχει μπει ποτέ μέσα στο σπίτι. Πέρασε δυο χειμώνες στο σπίτι μου (Λάρισα) με θερμοκρασίες -11 καποιες φορές νωρίς το πρωί. Και δεν είχαμε κανένα πρόβλημα. Βέβαια βοηθούσε και το ότι η βεράντα ηταν προστατευμένη γυρω γυρω με ναυλον απο τον αέρα και την πρωινη παχνη που έκανε τη χειρότερη ζημια σε γείτονα μου που έχασε 4 πουλια.

Οπότε προστασία απο ρεύματα αέρα και την πάχνη.

Και ένα καινουριο που άκουσα. Μου είπανε να βάζω το βράδυ βρεγμένη πετσέτα πάνω στο κλουβί..... τι λέτε?

----------


## jk21

για ποτε ; για χειμωνα; μηπως για καλοκαιρι αν εχει ζεστη και ξηρασια και κλωσσαει η καναρα;

----------


## geog87

παιδια σε θερμοκρασιες -10 που λετε...γενικα σε θερμοκρασιες απο 0 και κατω που το νερο γινεται παγος πως εξασφαλισουμε οτι το πουλι μας θα πινει νερο???η μηπως λογο κρυου δεν πινει?

----------


## Gardelius

> απο προσωπική εμπειρία μπορώ να σας πω ότι το ένα μου καναρίνι δεν έχει μπει ποτέ μέσα στο σπίτι. πέρασε δυο χειμώνες στο σπίτι μου (λάρισα) με θερμοκρασίες -11 καποιες φορές νωρίς το πρωί. και δεν είχαμε κανένα πρόβλημα. βέβαια βοηθούσε και το ότι η βεράντα ηταν προστατευμένη γυρω γυρω με ναυλον απο τον αέρα και την πρωινη παχνη που έκανε τη χειρότερη ζημια σε γείτονα μου που έχασε 4 πουλια.
> 
> οπότε προστασία απο ρεύματα αέρα και την πάχνη.
> 
> και ένα καινουριο που άκουσα. μου είπανε να βάζω το βράδυ βρεγμένη πετσέτα πάνω στο κλουβί..... τι λέτε?




χαρη, για χειμωνα στο ειπαν? μαλλον ακυρο μου ακουγεται..καλοκαιρι, ..πιο λογικο!!! αποτρεπει την επαφη (αμμεσα) του θερμου αερα, δροσιζοντας το ταυτοχρονα.

----------


## Gardelius

> για ποτε ; για χειμωνα; μηπως για καλοκαιρι αν εχει ζεστη και ξηρασια και κλωσσαει η καναρα;


 :Sign0007: Το ιδιο σκεφτομουν..."τηλεπαθεια"!!




> παιδια σε θερμοκρασιες -10 που λετε...γενικα σε θερμοκρασιες απο 0 και κατω που το νερο γινεται παγος πως εξασφαλισουμε οτι το πουλι μας θα πινει νερο???η μηπως λογο κρυου δεν πινει?


*Υποθετω οτι, εχεις το νου σου για αυτο.Δηλαδη δεν θα αφησεις να γινει παγακι το νερο. Γιατι να μην πινει?*

----------


## geog87

> Το ιδιο σκεφτομουν..."τηλεπαθεια"!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Υποθετω οτι, εχεις το νου σου για αυτο.Δηλαδη δεν θα αφησεις να γινει παγακι το νερο. Γιατι να μην πινει?*


το βραδυ ειδικα που πεφτει περισσοτερο η θερμοκρασια???πως θα εχεις το νου ρε Ηλια???εκτος αν βαλουμε λιγο τσιπουρακι μεσα στην ποτιστρα!!!η βοκτα ρε παιδι μου...

----------


## Gardelius

> το βραδυ ειδικα που πεφτει περισσοτερο η θερμοκρασια???πως θα εχεις το νου ρε Ηλια???εκτος αν βαλουμε λιγο τσιπουρακι μεσα στην ποτιστρα!!!η βοκτα ρε παιδι μου...



 :Confused0006:  τωρα που το λες...καποιος τροπος θα υπαρχει λογικα ώστε να μπορει να μην γινει!! Οι πιο εμπειροι θα μας λυσουν την απορια... ::

----------


## Harisagr

> [/color]
> χαρη, για χειμωνα στο ειπαν? μαλλον ακυρο μου ακουγεται..καλοκαιρι, ..πιο λογικο!!! αποτρεπει την επαφη (αμμεσα) του θερμου αερα, δροσιζοντας το ταυτοχρονα.


Κι εμένα περίεργο μου ακούστηκε. Οπότε το μόνο λάθος είναι ως προς την εποχή.
Εγώ οταν ρώτησα ρώτησα για χειμώνα και πήρα αυτήν την απάντηση. Προφανώς ο άνθρωπος δεν με κατάλαβε.....

----------


## Harisagr

> παιδια σε θερμοκρασιες -10 που λετε...γενικα σε θερμοκρασιες απο 0 και κατω που το νερο γινεται παγος πως εξασφαλισουμε οτι το πουλι μας θα πινει νερο???η μηπως λογο κρυου δεν πινει?


Καταρχήν απο τα λίγα που ξέρω είναι ότι το χειμώνα δεν βαζουμε ζεστό νερο. Προτιμούμε το ελαφρώς κρύο. Ο λόγος είναι ότι το ζεστό νερό παγώνει γρηγορότερα από το κρύο!

Προσωπικά έβαζα την ποτίστρα από την πλευρά του τοίχου και μέσα απο το βρακάκι του κλουβιού. Έβαζα καινούργιο νερο στις 12 με 1 το βράδυ και ξαναέβαζα στις 7 το πρωι. Δεν μου πάγωσε ποτέ. Δεν ξέρω αν έπιασαν αυτά που έκανα ή αν ήταν συμπτωση... Πάντως πέτυχε

----------


## Kizariotis

Λιγο αργοπορημενα αλλα καπου ειχα διαβασει για εξωτερικη εκτροφη οτι το χειμωνα εβαζαν 1,5 λιτρο βραστου νερου σε μπουκαλι αναψυκτικου μεσα στην κατασκευη για να κραταει θερμοκρασια.Κι εγω εχω μπαλκονατη εκτροφη και πριν λιγες μερες την εφτιαξα με ναυλον γυρω γυρω λογω βορινου μπαλκονιου πιο πολυ για την βροχη και σκεφτομουν τι να κανω με το κρυο που ενδεχομενως θα εχουμε σε λιγο καιρο.Καποια στιγμη θα βαλω και φωτογραφιες για να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας και καμια ιδεα για να την βελτιωσω.Καλημερα

----------


## ponak21

Παιδια εγω δυστηχως τον χειμωνα θα τα βαλω και τα υπολοιπα μεσα επειδη δεν εχω την ανεση στο μπαλκονι να τα αφησω.Εχει τυχει και μου χει πεταξει ο αερας και γλαστρες και το ναυλον ή κατι αλλο θα μου αφησει??Δεν εχω διαμερισματα αριστερα - δεξια οποτε εχω 1 θεμα , ασε που αν πιασει βροχη γινονται ολα χαλια.Περσι ειχα δεσει μεχρι και την τεντα να μην την ξηλωσει ολη, οποτε δεν το διακινδυνευω.Και φαντασου να λειπω στην δουλεια, και τα κλουβια μου να γινονται ζαρια.....

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εγώ με τα κοκατιλ και τα καναρίνια έχω αυτήν την λύση έξω και γύρω γύρω ναιλον εκτός της μπροστινής μεριάς του κλουβιού(να βλέπει και λίγο έξω), με τα gouldian που είναι πολύ ευαίσθητα σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες θα τα έχω εντός σπιτιού με έξτρα λάμπα την νύχτα.

----------


## billakos

Τυχεροί όσοι έχετε την επιλογή να τα έχετε έξω.
Εγω με τίποτα, ούτε να το σκεφτώ μπορώ. Κάθε χρόνο είμαστε μέχρι -25c
αλλά πέρυσι τον χειμώνα κάποια βράδια χτυπήσαμε -30c Οπότε αναγκαστικά μέσα, 
και καλυμένα με ναιλον να είναι με τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες οχι μόνο το νερό παγώνει
αλλά δεν θα μείνει τίποτα. Κυκλοφορούσε ενα βιντεάκι πέρυσι, δεν μπορώ να το βρω,
ένας έριξε 1 ποτήρι με νερό απο τον τέταρτο όροφο, και το βιντεοσκόπησε πως έφτασε 
κάτω παγος!

----------


## geog87

> Τυχεροί όσοι έχετε την επιλογή να τα έχετε έξω.
> Εγω με τίποτα, ούτε να το σκεφτώ μπορώ. Κάθε χρόνο είμαστε μέχρι -25c
> αλλά πέρυσι τον χειμώνα κάποια βράδια χτυπήσαμε -30c Οπότε αναγκαστικά μέσα, 
> και καλυμένα με ναιλον να είναι με τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες οχι μόνο το νερό παγώνει
> αλλά δεν θα μείνει τίποτα. Κυκλοφορούσε ενα βιντεάκι πέρυσι, δεν μπορώ να το βρω,
> ένας έριξε 1 ποτήρι με νερό απο τον τέταρτο όροφο, και το βιντεοσκόπησε πως έφτασε 
> κάτω παγος!


αυτες ειναι δυσκολες συνθηκες για εναν ανθρωπο που για τα πουλια...εγω τον περασμενο χειμωνα φυλαγα σκοπια στους -15 και πιστευα πως θα πεθανω εκει...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ναι είναι ένα θέμα οι χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες και η βροχή γενικά, αλλά για μένα θεωρώ δυσκολότερο το καλοκαίρι.
Που τα πουλιά πετάνε τις γλωσσάρες έξω και σκάνε,Εκεί θέλει μεγαλύτερη προσοχή.

----------


## geog87

Νικολ εσυ και τα κοκκατιλ εξω το χειμωνα???

----------


## Lucky Witch

ναι έξω εννοείτε και γουστάρουν πολύ,σκυλιά δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα.

----------


## xXx

> παιδια σε θερμοκρασιες -10 που λετε...γενικα σε θερμοκρασιες απο 0 και κατω που το νερο γινεται παγος πως εξασφαλισουμε οτι το πουλι μας θα πινει νερο???η μηπως λογο κρυου δεν πινει?



δεν είχα θέμα απλά το πρωί πρέπει να τσεκάρεις τις ποτίστρες μην έχουνε σπάσει ή αν έχουνε παγωμένο νερό μέσα να το αλλάζεις......το βράδυ νερό δεν πίνουνε τα πουλιά ως γνωστό....

----------


## Gardelius

Καποιος να μας λυσει παρακαλω την απορια (εγω προσωπικα θελω να ξερω,..) σχετικα με το "αν παγωνει το νερο" και πως το προλαμβανουμε το χειμωνα?? ::

----------


## koukoulis

Εγώ παιδιά τα έχω μόνιμα στο μπαλκόνι, χειμώνα καλοκαίρι. Το χειμώνα μάλιστα τυλίγω τα κλουβιά με αυτό το διάφανο πλαστικό με τις φουσκίτσες αέρα, ενώ για το μπροστινό τμήμα του κλουβιού πάλι βάζω το ίδιο, αλλά το ανοιγοκλείνω με σκρατς αναλόγως του καιρού.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Εγώ παιδιά τα έχω μόνιμα στο μπαλκόνι, χειμώνα καλοκαίρι. Το χειμώνα μάλιστα τυλίγω τα κλουβιά με αυτό *το διάφανο πλαστικό με τις φουσκίτσες αέρα*, ενώ για το μπροστινό τμήμα του κλουβιού πάλι βάζω το ίδιο, αλλά το ανοιγοκλείνω με σκρατς αναλόγως του καιρού.


*Κάτι τέτοιο σκέφτομαι να βάλω και εγώ. Λογικά λόγο και του πάχους του είναι καλύτερο από νάιλον.... 

*

----------


## Θοδωρής

Αν στο νερο βαλουμε λιγο μηλοξυδο θα παγωσει το ιδιο με αν ειχε απλο νερο ;
Μια ιδεα ισος ειναι το μηλοξυδο, δεν ξερω κι ολας μια ιδεα λεω.
Το ναιλον με τις φουσκες (αεροπλαστ) οντος κανει καλη δουλεια, αυτο θα
βαλω και εγω φέτος για να τα προστατεψω απο τα ρευματα

----------


## jk21

σε θερμοκρασιες μεχρι -3 βαθμους στο παρελθον δεν μου εχει παγωσει ποτιστρα

----------


## koukoulis

> αν στο νερο βαλουμε λιγο μηλοξυδο θα παγωσει το ιδιο με αν ειχε απλο νερο ;
> μια ιδεα ισος ειναι το μηλοξυδο, δεν ξερω κι ολας μια ιδεα λεω.
> το ναιλον με τις φουσκες (αεροπλαστ) οντος κανει καλη δουλεια, αυτο θα
> βαλω και εγω φέτος για να τα προστατεψω απο τα ρευματα


γενικά, ο,τιδήποτε και να προσθέσουμε στο νερό,αυτό παγώνει σε χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες. το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το καθαρό νερό έχει σημείο λήξεως 0-4°c και αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε κάποιες συνθήκες δε χρειάζεται να πάει η θερμοκρασία στους 0 για να παγώσει.

----------


## xXx

εμένα κάτω από-5 πάγωνε, αλλά το πρωί έβαζα νέο νεράκι μην αγχώνεστε

----------


## οδυσσέας

η συχνή αλλαγή νερού πιστεύω είναι η λύση για να μην παγώσει το νερό.

κάποιοι λένε ότι βάζουν βρώσιμη γλυκερίνη στο νερό για να μην παγώσει.

----------


## οδυσσέας

επισης αναλογα με την υγρασια πρεπει να αλαζει συχνα και η τροφη.

----------


## jk21

ισως το πλαστικο της ποτιστρας ,ισως το εξωτερικο προστατευτικο ναυλον για τον ανεμο ,βοηθουσαν και δεν μου ειχε παγωσει ποτε το νερο .ακομα και μεχρι -3 βαθμους (αν και δεν ειχε μεινει σε αυτη τη θερμοκρασια το περιβαλλον για πολλες ωρες ) 

πραγματι η γλυκερινη εχει την ιδιοτητα αυτη αρκει να ειναι βρωσιμη ή υψηλης καθαροτητας και να ειναι εντος ποτιστρας με μπιλια .σε αντιθετη περιπτωση υπαρχει περιπτωση το πουλι να κανει μπανιο και να λιπανει τα φτερα

----------

